# Help, sick lamb, about 6mos old



## Elbs (Aug 30, 2013)

One of the lambs was looking sulky this evening and I noticed that it had scours. I went over to see ir, and Domino (my goat) head butted it so it fell over. The disconcerting part was that once it fell over it had trouble getting back up. I put it in a pen alone with water (with electolytes) and feed. It's not very active.

My first thoughts are that it has an intestinal bug, but I'm worried about its weakness. Do you have any suggestions on what I can feed it for now to get its strength up? Whole oats? I also have some really high fat/energy horse feed (looks like kibbble).

Any help would be much appreciated!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 31, 2013)

What's his temp?


----------

